# Bates 'Wide' saddle



## MissMistletoe (6 November 2012)

Just wanting peoples opinions on this saddle for a flat backed horse where other makes of purpose made 'wide' saddles seem to sit perched on the back.

What is the leather quality like? I'm used to English leather. But looks don't matter to be honest, as long as my horse is comfortable.

Thankyou.


----------



## WetandMuddy (7 November 2012)

I have a Bates 'Wide' saddle.  I have a huge Section D who I was finding it so difficult to fit a saddle to.  He also has the widest gullet!!!

The saddle is lovely quality.  The seat isn't the most comfortable and I have arthritic hips and find it quite painful after about an hour or so.

I have only had the saddle for about 4 months so I am still getting used to it.  However, it fits the horse perfectly and, for the first time in 5 yrs, he is completely happy with his saddle!

Unfortunately, when trying it, I tried an Albion just before, which was like sitting in an armchair and this one does feel a little hard after that!

This is probably not very helpful.  Sorry.


----------



## MissMistletoe (7 November 2012)

W and M that was very helpful, dont appologise!!!.

Im at the end of the tether with these saddles, and happened to come across an advert for Bates and saw the Wide saddle. 

I thought it could be another possiblity to try out on my horse. To look at, she looks a typical MW native x TB stamp, but she just has these huge shoulders and table top back!.

Saddles fit at the front, but taper up at the back and being a sensitive horse, I need a saddle that will stay 'put' and not play see-saws on her back!!.


----------



## WetandMuddy (7 November 2012)

I know just what you mean.

Every other saddle I tried simply wasn't wide enough or just bounced up and down at the back at trot.  My lad also has huge shoulders and is deceptively wide.  I rode a 16.3 hh cob the other week and couldn't believe he was so much narrower than mine.

However, mine has withers.

The good thing about the Bates saddles is that not only are they easily adjustable by the gullet, they have little pockets so these pad type things can be inserted to bring up the front or back of the saddle.  Mine has some at the front.

I also find the horse is really comfortable with the Cair system.

Do you have a good saddler?  I know that mine (David Dyer) really rates these Bates saddles, although he carries a huge range of different makes.

I should also add that my horse has suffered back problems for years - and this is the first time he is completely pain free.


----------



## MissMistletoe (7 November 2012)

I am having a saddle fitter out next month who stocks this particular saddle amongst others, so it's a possible 'candidate'.

Ive heard good and bad about the Cair system, and sometimes whilst it's easy to read the bad things and get put off, it's the horse who will tell you if he/she dosent get on with it, and my mare is very quick to tell me if something is not right!.

Ive heard that Cair is good for problem backs. My mare has got such poorly put together hind legs that it presents as pain over her back and shoulders. Getting the right saddle for her really is key, alongide regular physio.

Im willing to put myself in more debt to get this mare happy. (Just dont tell the partner!!)


----------



## WetandMuddy (7 November 2012)

Hee hee!  Yes, I must admit I secretly put mine on the credit card!!!

Mine has always had a bit of weak hind end/back.  He seems to love the Cair system.  There is no lumpy bits of flocking, etc.  As you say, their comfort is the most important thing.

Hope you find something that works.

I also found most people didn't like the Cair system - but I certainly wouldn't change it for my horse.


----------



## shadowboy (7 November 2012)

I also suffer with the see-saw problem at the back. Been through 3 saddles one of which a fylde designed for natives and it still doesn't fit. If it works for you could you update your post as it may well be a candidate for me too?! Fed up of this saddle fitting malarkey!


----------



## sbloom (8 November 2012)

MissMistletoe said:



			Saddles fit at the front, but taper up at the back and being a sensitive horse, I need a saddle that will stay 'put' and not play see-saws on her back!!.
		
Click to expand...

Fitting cobs, natives and other wide flat backed horses needs a very flat saddle - anything too curved, even if the right width AND the right panel depth at the front (in my opinion the Wintec/Bates wide and the TG cob frequently have too little panel at the front) a too curvy tree will lift at the back.  Bates/Wintec trees are not really known for being especially flat, they are also narrow in the head which will not work for most truly wide horses (XXW up, where most need at least a semi hoop tree).


----------



## Greenbee (8 November 2012)

I've got a Bates Wintec Wide for my difficult to fit native X.  She was a nightmare to fit and as she's still growing and she is very, very wide through the shoulder. I couldn't afford to invest in a very expensive saddle at the still growing stage so opted for the cair version of this synthetic saddle.  It's comfy for both of us and you have the ability to change the gullet as the horse gets fitter/changes shape.  It's got nice big weight bearing panels to spread pressure and plenty of room through the channel.  I went for this after trying just about every suggestion for wide saddles including those recommended for Arabs.  When it does come time to buy a leather saddle I'll be trying out the Saddle Company brand as we've had good results for our wide native ponies with this make and again they have adjustable gullets.  Hope you get sorted out soon.


----------

